# moon lake



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

we are planning on hitting moon lake memorial weekend and i am also going to be taking my pontoon boats to get out there a little bit farther and to also see if i could get into something of some good size as well so my question is does anybody have any tips and advice for moon lake i have only fished it from the shore so this will be a whole new experiance for me and i would like to see what we could get up there as well and thanks for all the help and advice


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That time of year the lake should be _almost_ full with all the streams still bringing a good amount of water into the lake, so there will be a lot of tree debris floating around. If you're camping by the resort I would fish the Brown Duck Creek area, right where the creek comes into the lake. From there you can head north and troll along the west side, you should find water depths there of 70'+, we had better luck right along the rocks. 
Lakefork River on the north end is quite a haul on a toon, try it if you'd like, I didn't. 
Fish Creek, on the southeast corner, is a fun place with a lot of action. We parked by the dam and toon'ed across the lake to get there. You should find depths of 90' or so. We found most of our action at the inlet, south of the inlet and 30 to 40' away from the dam. It's hard to reach those deep area's with light fishing gear so our luck was closer to the shorelines.
The best info is to ask the resort owner ( STEVO knows him :lol: ) buy him a coffee and make sure he's in a good mood. Him and his family are good people, he should steer you in the right direction. 
Good luck, I'll be there a week after you are so we'll need a report !! --\O


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea we normally go to moon lake every memorial weekend unless the weather reports scare my parents away and I have seen the water rise up 20 feet in the three days that we were there and we have only fished off the dam sitting on the rocks so I truly appreciate the info I have always wondered the depth as well as what the fishing is like up in the canyon but have never had a Boat to know I am also hoping to get a trolling moter by then as well thanks again for the tips and advice


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh and what do you normally use baits, lures, or flys?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> Oh and what do you normally use baits, lures, or flys?


Our luck was with red & white DareDevils (soaked in smelly jelly), gold or silver Kastmaster's, Luckycrafts and worms.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> Yea we normally go to moon lake every memorial weekend unless the weather reports scare my parents away and I have seen the water rise up 20 feet in the three days that we were there and we have only fished off the dam sitting on the rocks so I truly appreciate the info* I have always wondered the depth as well as what the fishing is like up in the canyon* but have never had a Boat to know I am also hoping to get a trolling moter by then as well thanks again for the tips and advice


The depths in that canyon will reach almost 250' deep, it's the original reservoir. The 70' I'm talking about is just a 'shelf' were it seems a lot of fish hang out. Again, we couldn't get to this depth so we fished closer to the rock ledge along the west side.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have trolled in in my boat the area just out from the lodge towards the far shore I picked up a bunch of small kokes. We were trolling RMT serpent spoons behind a dodger and shasta tackle criplures in yellow and green had the best luck for me. Might be worth popping for a rental boat and taking a troll around. Have also had a few nice splake from there as well. Kind of a fun lake because you never know what will be on your line when you reel in. Beautiful country up that way we are generally up there the third week in June for a family reunion. Stay off the tribal lands though they belong to .45. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey thanks alot guys this forum rocks I truly am greatful for the tips and advice the shore fishing just doesn't always do it for us I'm just hoping I can get a trolling moter before then but it not then oh well


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I talked to one of the boys that works at the lodge and he has allways sayed to bring brass/ red dotted Jake's spin-A-lure, It never fails!!!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well that would work great cause i always have some of thase at any given time thanks for all the input that has been given very much appreciated


----------

